# Cracked 2008 Madone 6.9!!!



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

My bosses 6.9 pro 4 month old he's only 135lbs . Trek rep said that its not the 1st one.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Looks like he got car-boned. Is Trek going to do anything about it?


----------



## Muaddib (Feb 21, 2005)

Muaddib here. I posted a few weeks ago about my cracked 6.9 frame. The crack looked identical to yours except it was on the top of the downtube lengthwise. Trek gave me a brand new frame in ~ 3 weeks. I never crashed my bike so I don't know why it cracked. I only weigh 140 pounds. Trek should warranty the frame for you. Best of luck! I hope this isn't the start of a trend.


----------



## normalnorm (Jan 16, 2006)

Thats brutal. I weigh almost double what you guys weigh and it makes me abit nervous about my Madone. Fingers crossed.....


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

It looks more like a hairline crack in the clearcoat layer. I hope thats all it is. It would be difficult to see a crack like on a 5.2 because of the dark color (which could end up being dangerous). Scary if thats a major crack through the carbon layers. Please keep us posted on what develops with your frame and how Trek handles this. Good luck!


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Not a likely structural crack. The paint would be more compromised if it were. A major crack would result in lots of paint flaking off. The carbon is molded under pressure so if it's damaged then it tends to expand outward. Tap the area of the crack lightly with the edge of a penny. If the sound is the same all around the area then it's probably just a paint flaw (Trek's paint warranty isa year so they could re-finish it if that's the problem). If the tap sounds more hollow and dead over the crack then it's more damaged. Whatever the case, you know Trek has you covered.


----------



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

_____


----------



## mainstreetcycles (May 14, 2008)

Hey Guys,
This is MY frame we are talking about, and yes it is only a paint crack. I was and am not worried. My Trek Rep had the whole matter taken care of before these photos were even posted, and since I am a shop owner and an active cyclist (imagine that) my Trek Rep arranged to have Trek FRONT me a new frame, so I have something to ride during the process of warranty paint. Trek has always taken great care of any warranty issue at my shop(24yrs.). I cannot say enough good coments about Trek's service! The fact that these frames are also made in the US is a plus, because They can MAKE me a new one if it gets to that! Kudos to Trek.......


----------



## 99trek5200 (Jan 26, 2007)

So gambo got a little talking to I'll bet. Not good to post such a thing on a product that puts food on his boss' table.


----------



## draftdodger (May 4, 2008)

Gambo.. tell your boss that he should be riding a Cervelo R3 SL.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

It's very irresponsible to insinuate a structual problem before the issue has even been evaluated. The only crack in mainstreetcycles operation appears to be with the help. No offense Gambo but, you should know better.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

rnhood said:


> It's very irresponsible to insinuate a structual problem before the issue has even been evaluated. The only crack in mainstreetcycles operation appears to be with the help. No offense Gambo but, you should know better.


It's no more irresponsible than for mainstreetcycles to post basically saying that he received preferential treatment from Trek because he's a Trek dealer for 24 years - and an 'active cyclist' - whatever that means. I'd bet ordinary Trek customers waiting weeks for responses to warranty claims aren't as impressed with his treatment. 

I also didn't quite get the benefit of his Trek being manufactured in the US because "_they can MAKE me a new one if it gets to that! _" If it were made in Taiwan or China they couldn't make him a new one??!!


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

I never heard of an "ordinary" Trek customer waiting for weeks for a response to a warranty claim. Do you have examples of this? 

Anyway, I don't like thread drift so, as far as I am concerned the bottom line here is that someone had a legitimately warranty issue and Trek promptly address it. Nothing else matters.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

rnhood said:


> I never heard of an "ordinary" Trek customer waiting for weeks for a response to a warranty claim. Do you have examples of this?
> 
> Anyway, I don't like thread drift so, as far as I am concerned the bottom line here is that someone had a legitimately warranty issue and Trek promptly address it. Nothing else matters.


That makes two of us, but I did feel compelled to mention what I saw as an irresponsible post. 

To answer your question, I've read of examples here on the forum of Trek customers waiting (in one example, two weeks) for a response to a warranty claim. Maybe 'nothing else matters' to you, but it does to me.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Well other than being a long time Trek customer, (having raced & ridden them for the better part of 25 years) I am not a Trek dealer: but I can say I am getting better treatment than mainstreetcycles for a very similar issue with my 6.5Pro. This is part of the reason why I like the company: their customer support is without peer in the industry, with the possible exception of local/custom builders, and then only for some. 

Trek's treatment on this issue is not surprising, nor is it special/preferential (for Trek).

peace
zac


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

zac said:


> Well other than being a long time Trek customer, (having raced & ridden them for the better part of 25 years) I am not a Trek dealer: but I can say I am getting better treatment than mainstreetcycles for a very similar issue with my 6.5Pro. This is part of the reason why I like the company: their customer support is without peer in the industry, with the possible exception of local/custom builders, and then only for some.
> 
> Trek's treatment on this issue is not surprising, nor is it special/preferential (for Trek).
> 
> ...


zac, for the record, I wasn't faulting Trek's customer support in general, merely offering an opinion on a previous post. I know they stand behind their products.

What, may I ask, is the issue with your 6.5?


----------



## bugleboy (Nov 20, 2001)

*Then why mention it...*

I have been a Trek customer for years and have always gotten any issues resolved quickly. I'm not sure why you would even mention that someone got preferential treatment without evidence to support your claim.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

bugleboy said:


> I have been a Trek customer for years and have always gotten any issues resolved quickly. I'm not sure why you would even mention that someone got preferential treatment without evidence to support your claim.


..._since I am a shop owner and an active cyclist (imagine that) my Trek Rep arranged to have Trek FRONT me a new frame_...
That's why I mentioned it. That statement describes preferential treatment, and _is_ the 'evidence'.


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Mar 20, 2007)

OCLV...HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Handmade in USA, so you know it's good!


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

myles - 
Its only a crack in the clearcoat.


----------

